# I Know This Is A FUKING Dog Forum BUT



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Finish the sentence!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Finish the sentence!


Too many oxycontin?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Too many oxycontin?


Nah! Rum and Cokes! Looooks like I typped it twjiced!!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

...But Lee apears to need serious psychiatric help.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I Know This Is A FUKING Dog Forum BUT ------- lets forget about dogs a minute and look at the figure on her, man shes hot.










Sorry fellas couldn't resist HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So, she works dogs then ?


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Anybody for hippo rides? Yee haw


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So, she works dogs then ?


 I reckon Ive seen her at some trials and seminars. I think she feeds RAW and also uses clickers....


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

....some people test the moderators because they forget that it IS a Dog forum and use it for their own agendas...:mrgreen:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Finish the sentence!


No good deed goes unpunished!

Since I'm laid up I've been watching the Florida Caylee Anthony trial. They have been talking forever about what a kook Roy Kronk is (meter reader who discovered the remains). Well he took the stand today and the defense is trying to make him sound like a nut case. So far he has held up pretty damn good despite their best efforts.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Harry Keely said:


> I Know This Is A FUKING Dog Forum BUT ------- lets forget about dogs a minute and look at the figure on her, man shes hot.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry fellas couldn't resist HAHAHAHAHA


She's got a pretty face though... :-\":mrgreen:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Mo Earle said:


> ....some people test the moderators because they forget that it IS a Dog forum and use it for their own agendas...:mrgreen:


*The Canine Lounge* This is your general social forum, if it's not related to dogs, or bragging about your dog, or telling people something you'd like to share etc it goes in here. Jokes, funny links etc too.

Relax fella its actually a brilliant idea ( The Canine Lounge ) to cut the tension here with jokes instead of a knife from time to time.:wink:


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

....some of the members (especially the guys) take the responses WAY to seriously- and it is kinda fun to get their feathers all ruffled up...\\/\\/ because us girls have to have some fun too !!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> ....some of the members (especially the guys) take the responses WAY to seriously- and it is kinda fun to get their feathers all ruffled up...\\/\\/ because us girls have to have some fun too !!



Snicker, snicker! :lol:;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> She's got a pretty face though... :-\":mrgreen:


Uh Huh, she sure does have a perty face! Uh huh!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> ....some of the members (especially the guys) take the responses WAY to seriously- and it is kinda fun to get their feathers all ruffled up...\\/\\/ because us girls have to have some fun too !!


Wait a minute you're a girl? ;-)


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Uh Huh, she sure does have a perty face! Uh huh!


and do NOT forget about that great personality.... ya know... :mrgreen::lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> and do NOT forget about that great personality.... ya know... :mrgreen::lol:


 Yes ma'am , I can see that personality full of WANT through that perty face! 

She gonna get it!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Mo Earle said:


> ....some of the members (especially the guys) take the responses WAY to seriously- and it is kinda fun to get their feathers all ruffled up...\\/\\/ because us girls have to have some fun too !!


Thats what sucks about forums is that you can't see facial expressions and tones of voices](*,), I been accused a few times alright well maybe more than a few times of being a u know what, but was just messing, so I find myself removing myself from conversations:-\", But I hear ya jump on in here we can always use a few more characters:wink:, to cut the tension on some of these threads.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"Wait a minute you're a girl?







"

_Hey Thomas, in my mind I am still a girl...but I guess I am actually getting closer to the older or the old lady stage- but I sure don't feel it and I guess I don't act my age at times either :-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> _"Wait a minute you're a girl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good answer 
My motto is "Just because you're getting older. Doesn't mean you have to grow up"


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Haven't ya'll heard the saying, "More cushion for pushin?" LMAO


oh yeah, and isn't there a Queen song for a girl like in that pic(Fat bottomed girls you make that rockin world go round)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Thats what sucks about forums is that you can't see facial expressions and tones of voices](*,), I been accused a few times alright well maybe more than a few times of being a u know what, but was just messing, so I find myself removing myself from conversations:-\", But I hear ya jump on in here we can always use a few more characters:wink:, to cut the tension on some of these threads.


The fact that you can't see facial expressions is a big plus to me! Lots of time people don't know just how serious you are or aren't. 

It is often easier to totally piss people off because they can't tell if you are ready to lock and load on them. Fun!!!:lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The fact that you can't see facial expressions is a big plus to me! Lots of time people don't know just how serious you are or aren't.
> 
> It is often easier to totally piss people off because they can't tell if you are ready to lock and load on them. Fun!!!:lol:



Lee,

June is almost over.
WTF are you? ;-0


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> June is almost over.
> WTF are you? ;-0


The "convoy" leaves Saturday! My 3 vehicles and a 24 foot UHaul truck will hit Canon City if all goes right on the 4th.

They delayed my kid going to boot camp a month because they were overcrowded. Imagine that shit!! It blew my mind. 

So we hung out here a extra 2 weeks so he could say good to everyone by a couple of dozen more times.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The fact that you can't see facial expressions is a big plus to me! Lots of time people don't know just how serious you are or aren't.
> 
> It is often easier to totally piss people off because they can't tell if you are ready to lock and load on them. Fun!!!:lol:



I've really never understood how anyone can get pissed off by the words of someone that they don't really know, live a gazillion miles away and haven't really proven, over the web, that they really know $#!+ about the subject. How can anyone take that personal???
If I have no respect for someone's opinion I sure as hell can't get upset over it. 
Afraid your being made a fool of? That's insecurity. JMHO of course! ;-)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The "convoy" leaves Saturday! My 3 vehicles and a 24 foot UHaul truck will hit Canon City if all goes right on the 4th.
> 
> They delayed my kid going to boot camp a month because they were overcrowded. Imagine that shit!! It blew my mind.
> 
> So we hung out here a extra 2 weeks so he could say good to everyone by a couple of dozen more times.



Cool
Shoot me an email ([email protected]) or PM here when you get settled in. We train Monday and Thursday evenings at 4 PM if you want to get your dogs worked.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> I've really never understood how anyone can get pissed off by the words of someone that they don't really know, live a gazillion miles away and haven't really proven, over the web, that they really know $#!+ about the subject. How can anyone take that personal???
> If I have no respect for someone's opinion I sure as hell can't get upset over it.
> Afraid your being made a fool of? That's insecurity. JMHO of course! ;-)


Yeah, but a name can easily be destroyed via the internet. Just take a look at teenagers. Kids kill themselves over internet mobbing. The problem is that it can easily transmit from the internet to real life or from real life to the internet and really mess with your life. All it takes is a facebook frenzy over somebody who supposedly is "torturing" his pet and it doesn't even have to be true, and people go above and beyond to ruin that persons life, involving death threats. 

Remember the girl that threw puppies into the river? People thought they identified that girl and accused a girl in Germany. They harassed her and the police actually had to take her in for her own safety because she received death threats and she was innocent. 

I was just railroaded myself on another forum over rescuing a 15 year old dog and not jumping to buy him a wheelchair or using donations to get one because I wanted to wait and see how he improves and if he's even capable of supporting himself, which he can't due to his arthritis. 

I was accused of lying and somebody even said that I am known for killing the dogs that are going through my hands...and I put one dog to sleep on January 22nd..and thats it. Kinda fun what people spin and twist and do with your words. And if you are not a native speaker it's even harder... 

People are nasty, especially on the internet. Things are said they'd never even dare to say to you if they'd look you into the eye. They say it from the safety behind a screen, at least on here, you've got real names and you somewhat know who you are dealing with and people are quick to figure out who is real and who isn't.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I've really never understood how anyone can get pissed off by the words of someone that they don't really know, live a gazillion miles away and haven't really proven, over the web, that they really know $#!+ about the subject. How can anyone take that personal???
> If I have no respect for someone's opinion I sure as hell can't get upset over it.
> Afraid your being made a fool of? That's insecurity. JMHO of course! ;-)


Exactly, insecurity! And they get so lost in the subject matter, they can't see how badly it is all hanging out there!#-o


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Cool
> Shoot me an email ([email protected]) or PM here when you get settled in. We train Monday and Thursday evenings at 4 PM if you want to get your dogs worked.


Thanks! I appreciate that. As you know from of my recent threads we (my dogs and I) are just starting to get back with the program.:grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sandra, I do understand what your saying. We had a young girl here kill herself because of another girls mother posting false crap under an assumed name. It made the national news. It does happen but my comment was that this is insecurity. Probably on both the attacker and the victim. Extremely unfortunate and tragic!
I still stand by that. 
People post "advice" here that's way over there head then get all fluffed up when called on it. 
IF the know what they are talking about, the folks here in the know can see it. 
I have no doubt in my mind that I've posted info that some have just rolled their eyes at. No big deal!
Call me on it, tell me you disagree. if you want insult me. It's all nothing more then an opinion. It may be correct, it may be wrong, BUT it's not something I'll loose sleep or even grit my teeth at.
You family and friends opinions are what count. Not someone who disagrees with you on the net. 
That's insecurity!


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> Sandra, I do understand what your saying. We had a young girl here kill herself because of another girls mother posting false crap under an assumed name. It made the national news. It does happen but my comment was that this is insecurity. Probably on both the attacker and the victim. Extremely unfortunate and tragic!
> I still stand by that.
> People post "advice" here that's way over there head then get all fluffed up when called on it.
> IF the know what they are talking about, the folks here in the know can see it.
> ...


Agreed. But it is hard not to get defensive. I bet you, that when it comes down to serious accusations, pretty much everybody would try to defend themselves.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sandra King said:


> Agreed. But it is hard not to get defensive. I bet you, that when it comes down to serious accusations, pretty much everybody would try to defend themselves.



That's the benefit of getting old and dull! I can brag about some of the rumors and laugh at the others.
It still boils down to my family and friends know who I am. Aside from that it just isn't worth the effort.....unless of course the accuser is right in front of my face. :-o
Never **** with old folks.They've been around long enough to know that fighting fair ain't gonna get them nowhere! :twisted: :lol: :wink:


----------

